# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  sorry - another airfare question - $$

## Cands

OK  - so I've decided (I think - Lol!) that we are going to fly with AA for our trip in July. The prices haven't changed since December. I'm looking at around $1650 for coach and $1850 for 1st class. We would pay the extra and go 1st class. My question is do I just get over the price and book now? Should I wait it out a little longer in hopes the price goes down. We've always paid a lot less but then by the time we pay for bags and seat selection the price really gets up there. Not to mention upgrading to 1st class at the airport!!

(I know there is a direct AirTran flight - don't like the times and the extra fees add up quickly.)

Thanks everyone - I'll stop asking airfare questions. Well..................hopefully..................

----------


## SandT CHI

What!!! How many people? Out of Chicago?

----------


## Muzikdoc

Thats Crazy...I'm flying airTran out of St Louis..470.00 RT

----------


## Cands

That's for two people out of ORD (Chicago). The flight down is around $650 pp for coach then for the flight back there is an extra charge for coach flights. Some of the 1st class flights going back to ORD are cheaper!

I get hung up on flight times and it ends up costing me!!!

----------


## SandT CHI

What's your ideal flight times? I have non stop both ways out of O'Hare leaving at 730 on a Monday morning for just over a grand for two.

----------


## Eco

Put down the pipe and hand it to your travel mates.  Those prices are nogood=you are looking to far out....relax.  Your travel dates are during low season and your prices should reflect that.

----------


## Cands

Looks like the price gets bumped up because we want to do an overnight flight and take an early morning flight the day we arrive in JA. This flight will get us into Mobay at 9:50 am. If we fly the day of our resort reservations we would arrive in Mobay at 11:40 am. Going home I like to leave no earlier than 2:00 pm. 

I did find an AA flight that is $1220 coach for 2 round trip. Not the overnight flight I wanted to try. That flight is $1470 coach for 2. 

I guess it boils down to how much is a couple extra hours worth to us. I'll probably just end up booking the cheap (I should say "cheaper") flight leaving ORD the day of our resort reservations and just forget about the overnight plan - sounded good in the beginning.................

Thanks everyone!!!!

----------


## Cands

Ha ha Eco! No pipe here! I'm gonna wait a little bit. Just used to being booked already and watching the prices go up!

----------


## SandT CHI

Check out AirTran out of Midway also.  Midway is a much easier airport to go thru...

----------


## Eco

Cands, I like to book 30-60 days out....some people fine tune that even more...a link posted here or on facebook from Ja travelers http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4875266.html  the link says 54 days and if that was true now the airlines will screw with that day..

As a wild guess I could pay $350pp so $700 for two or under roundtrip from Providence or Boston to Mobay in July.....can't image it could be more for you since we would have the same Atlanta or FL connections.

----------


## SandT CHI

I have found its almsot the same price to fly non-stop.  Kind of no brainer at that point.  I went mid-July in '11 and paid about 400 each ticket.  I would definitely wait and be more flexible with times.  The money you save can buy you a couple more days stay!!!

----------


## Cands

Problem is that our dates are set. Won't be changing them. The AirTran flight gets into Mobay at 1:40 pm. Later than I would like to arrive on my first day. I will admit that I will pay a little extra to get into Mobay before noon! Waiting to book just kills me!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yesihunt2

I miss the days that you could get a flight out of O'hare for $250 RT.....then it was worth driving 8 hours to chicago.....

----------


## Barb111

Eco, I also fly out of PVD and watching rates, I have never seen anything below $500pp. $350 would be great! Any specific airline? We like to use US Air miles wise.

----------


## DConkle

This is eye opening. My husband and I will will be seeking flights for the 2015 spring season after using the last of our travel miles for this coming April. We will be traveling from northern CA.

----------


## Angel

DConkle you fly from SFO? Just keep an eye on the flights also depends on airline and when you fly. Also when you go in spring.

----------


## DConkle

Thanks Angel,normally we would fly out of Sacramento. We will take all the input we can get when we need to book our flights next spring.

----------


## Angel

Oh well do you sign up for airfare alerts? I will have to check out if airfares are about the same from SFO and Sacramento just curious. Obviously Sacramento is closer for you. Well when you go have fun.

----------


## Yvonne

> Your travel dates are during low season and your prices should reflect that.


With airlines, no such thing as low season prices.  That's a myth.  I've been flying to JA in the summer for almost 3 decades.  Prices do NOT drop in the summer.  In fact, sometimes, usually often, the the opposite is true.  I've watched this over the years comparing prices online.  Once kids are out of school in the summer, basically June 1st, prices jump.  Another myth... closer is cheaper.  My northern friends - again, for decades - have paid significantly less than I have from FL.  The gap has narrowed a bit the last few years but rarely does someone from "up north" pay more than I do to get to JA.

----------


## Ras Walleye

Cands, if that works for you then push the button! I too will pay more for the comfort and itinerary I want. Chasing the lowest possible fare just so I can sit in a crappy seat and/or have an overnight connection is not for me.

----------


## Eco

> Eco, I also fly out of PVD and watching rates, I have never seen anything below $500pp. $350 would be great! Any specific airline? We like to use US Air miles wise.


Try JetBlue out of PVD, they also service BOS and now Worcester.  We flew them last month for around 350 RT with a layover in Orlando.

----------


## Eco

> With airlines, no such thing as low season prices.  That's a myth.  I've been flying to JA in the summer for almost 3 decades.  Prices do NOT drop in the summer.  In fact, sometimes, usually often, the the opposite is true.  I've watched this over the years comparing prices online.  Once kids are out of school in the summer, basically June 1st, prices jump.  Another myth... closer is cheaper.  My northern friends - again, for decades - have paid significantly less than I have from FL.  The gap has narrowed a bit the last few years but rarely does someone from "up north" pay more than I do to get to JA.


Lol, it's suppose to be a myth but I've had some luck getting low airfare prices in low travel seasons. Even though they reduce the amount of flights to match demand they never seem to fill up the flights I'm on.

----------


## Hussyband

I just looked at our flights for this years trip... Prices are actually slightly lower than last year.  It's almost $400 cheaper round trip than last year.  I think it may be because we are traveling over thanksgiving, but leaving well before the rush, and coming back the Saturday after.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

AA and USAir is still in the merger process...their flights will be kinda high until they get "settled somewhat".  and depending on your dates...the closer to your trip, the more the airfares will be.  You can not put a prices on convience, comfortablity and your sanity.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

AA and USAir is still in the merger process...their flights will be kinda high until they get "settled somewhat".  and depending on your dates...the closer to your trip, the more the airfares will be.  You can not put a prices on convience, comfortablity and your sanity.

----------


## Barb111

Thanks Eco. I tried some randome dates over the next 6 months and I coming up between $550 and $700. Same as US Air.

----------


## donk730

Fly out of midway airtran

----------


## nutz4travel

> With airlines, no such thing as low season prices.  That's a myth.  I've been flying to JA in the summer for almost 3 decades.  Prices do NOT drop in the summer.  In fact, sometimes, usually often, the the opposite is true.  I've watched this over the years comparing prices online.  Once kids are out of school in the summer, basically June 1st, prices jump.  Another myth... closer is cheaper.  My northern friends - again, for decades - have paid significantly less than I have from FL.  The gap has narrowed a bit the last few years but rarely does someone from "up north" pay more than I do to get to JA.


We actually get better pricing from here during high season.  During low season they don't do the direct flights from our home airport and cut back on the number of flights out of "connecting" airports = less supply = higher prices.  Our flight home last May cost us a lot more than our flight down a week earlier!

----------


## Eco

> Thanks Eco. I tried some randome dates over the next 6 months and I coming up between $550 and $700. Same as US Air.


Try the "best fare finder option on JetBlue.com.  I just found (being flexible with dates) $440rt from Boston and $392 from prov.....tons of other dates for the same price but I picked August 26 to September 8 just to pick dates.  Oh and since those dates are so far out ill bet the price comes down a little.

----------


## Cands

Thanks everyone! Airfare is just a pain no matter how you look at it! I know there is a direct flight out of midway on AirTran but no thank you - I can't handle arriving at 1:40 if I can arrive earlier (9:40 am or 10:40 am). Probably gonna push the button soon and stop checking prices.............

----------


## STRIPER

Cands,you would connect over night rather than get in a few hours later? I just can't do it,why not just add a day to your trip? Our next reach ,1st week in June, depart 8:30 arrive 12:30 nonstop aa out of ohare,that's perfect as far as I can see,paid like 550x3 peeps

----------


## Yvonne

> Lol, it's suppose to be a myth but I've had some luck getting low airfare prices in low travel seasons. Even though they reduce the amount of flights to match demand they never seem to fill up the flights I'm on.


Total myth where I am but there's very little competition - major factor.  Depending on the origination of the flight & number or airlines, you will benefit from those factors.  Lacking in FL... competition.  No incentive to lower fares.

----------


## Yvonne

I vote 1st class & the flights that work best for you.

----------


## Eco

> Total myth where I am but there's very little competition - major factor.  Depending on the origination of the flight & number or airlines, you will benefit from those factors.  Lacking in FL... competition.  No incentive to lower fares.


Good point!  Up north we can connect via I'm guessing 5-10 places if we are open to changing carriers. You get a choice of a one way or an Miami or heading north connection to head south.  Check with Marko, he's the king of cheap traveling and I think he flies out of the same airport as you.

----------


## Cands

STRIPER - no AA nonstop when we fly. Our dates are July 4-13. Still thinking about the over night flight. I guess we figured we have to stay over night somewhere and take a connecting flight anyway so why not use it to our advantage and get to JA earlier on the 4th. 

Yvonne - yep - I'm liking the 1st class options! I hate being nickel and dimed to death on these flights!!!!!

----------


## booger

You all think this is bad.... Try flying from California. I am lucky to book first class for 2 under $2k. Good thing I have miles as this to me is the only way to fly. I usually can book one way at least with miles.

----------


## Yvonne

> Good point! Check with Marko, he's the king of cheap traveling and I think he flies out of the same airport as you.


Out of Tampa International only for me.  Gone for weeks at a time I leave my car @ home, covered, under the watchful eyes of neighbors.  No month+ of parking fees & unsecured vehicle to worry about.  American has the best fares & times (for me) for the most part. Delta almost always is more $$$.  Spirit... don't get me started, lol.  I miss the old NWA days of direct flights from Tampa.  I was spoiled for years.  W/ over 50 flights to JA, I pretty much know what's what w/ the airlines & what works best.  I'll be glad when the US Air-American merger settles.

----------


## STRIPER

Cands,aa depart 5:45am arrive 11:40am 540 per ,sounds good?

----------


## gerryg123

> You all think this is bad.... Try flying from California..


I got a SICK deal during Christmas this past reach for $550. In late June, I am paying $630, which is not that bad. 

Oh, how I long for the old days of direct flights for $400 from LAX to Montego Bay with no baggage fees.

----------


## Cands

STRIPER - that's the flight I'm looking at!

----------


## Yvonne

Checked AA for the flights I booked for summer travel a few weeks ago... up $70 since then.

----------

